# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Ποιός παπαγάλος μου ταιριάζει

## george45

Καλησπέρα παιδιά

Είχα ένα κοκατίλ για 3 μήνες, το οποίο μου έδωσε ένας φίλος που δεν μπορούσε να το κρατήσει άλλο.
Το πουλάκι ήταν μάλλον αρσενικό, ηλικίας 3 ως 4 ετών και λίγο άγριο.Παρ΄όλα αυτά κατάφερα να βγαίνει 
μόνο απ΄το κλουβί και να τρώει απ' το χέρι μου.Δυστυχώς όμως ενώ έδειχνε υγιέστατο, το βρήκα νεκρό με 
ανοιχτά μάτια.
Έχω στενοχωρηθεί πολύ και προσανατολίζομαι στην απόκτηση ενός νέου πουλιού ήμερου, μωρού 3 μηνών ταϊσμένου 
στο χέρι, κατά προτίμηση από εκτροφέα με όλα τα πιστοποιητικά του, απλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας ως πιο έμπειροι σε 
ποιό είδος να καταλήξω και ποιοί είναι αξιόλογοι εκτροφείς στην Ελλάδα.(Είμαι κάπως μπερδεμένος, ίσως από ένα 
ζευγάρι lovebirds ή εγγλέζικα budgies καταλήξω σε αμαζόνα, κοκατού ή ακόμη και αφρικάνικο ζακό.)
Σας αναφέρω ότι έχω μια μικρή εμπειρία καθώς στην οικογένειά μου είχαμε αρκετά πτηνά, παπαγαλάκια και καναρίνια
κυρίως, έχω αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το πουλί σχεδόν όλα τα απογεύματα και τα Σαβατοκύριακα.
Επίσης δεν με απασχολεί το κόστος συντήρησης. απλά με ενοχλεί κάποιοι να αισχροκερδούν εις βάρος μας και να 
πωλούν 1750 € τον africangrey και 2200 το goldenbluemakaw.
Και κάτι τελευταίο ίσως ζηλέψει ο σκυλάκος μου (αρσενικό μαλτέζ 4 ετών και 4,5 κιλών) ή ενοχληθεί αυτός και κάποιος
παράξενος γείτονας (το διαμέρισμά μου είναι κάπως παλιό χωρίς ηχομόνωση), από ένα πάρα πολύ θορυβώδες πουλί που
αναγκαστικά τα πρωινά που θα λείπω θα κράζει γιατί θα είναι μόνο.

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο ειναι πολλα αυτα που πρεπει να αναρωτηθεις για να επιλεξεις τον παπαγαλο που θα παρεις!!!!
Τι χωρο εχεις????
Τι χρονο εχεις????
Τι σκοπο εχεις????
Τι συνηθειες εχει????
Θα ενοχλει καποιον???
τι θες??? ενα ομορφο πουλι??? ενα καλο χαρακτηρα??? ενα εξυπνο πουλι??? θα μου πεις καλα ολοι ομορφοι εξυπνοι και καλα πουλακια ειναι,... εεε καποια ειναι λιγο πιο εξυπνα καποια αλλα λιγο πιο χαδιαρικα καποια αλλα πιο εκθαμβωτικα!!!

Πρεπει να τα ξεκαθαρισεις αυτα( πιο πολυ σε εσενα) .. σε ενδιαφερει η αναπαραγωγη????

----------


## george45

Δημήτρη έχω χρόνο αρκετό, μένω σε διαμέρισμα, το πουλί δε θα ενοχλεί σχεδόν καθόλου.
Θέλω καλό χαρακτήρα και χαδιάρικο, δεν με νοιάζει η εμφάνιση αλλά προτιμώ να είναι πολύ
ομιλητικός, έξυπνος και να με διασκεδάζει.Κι επειδή είδα αρκετά βίντεο με τον Αϊνστάιν, επηρεάστηκα
ή μάλλον ενθουσιάστηκα και αρχικά σκεφτόμουν για ζακό.

----------


## mitsman

τα Ζακο κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι υπεροχα πουλια... πανεξυπνα, ομιλιτικοτατα, εντυπωσιακα, οχι τοσο χαδιαρικα αλλα αρκετα φιλικα...... για αυτο και το κοστος τους ειναι μεγαλο.... θεωρω ομως οτι θέλει πολλες γνωσεις για αυτο το ειδος... πραγματικα πολλες!!!!! ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα, στρεσαρονται ευκολα.... δενονται απιστευτα με το αφεντικο τους.... ζουν ισως παραπανω απο οτι εμεις!!!!!! θελουν τεραστια γκαμα διατροφης!!!

----------


## panos70

Εγω θα επαιρνα αυτο που θα μου αρεσε περισσοτερο εμφανισιακα.......... και απο χαρακτηρα θα τα βρισκαμε

----------


## daras

το να σου κανει ενα ειδος η ενα συγκεκριμενο πουλι το "κλικ" που λεμε ειναι πολυ σημαντικο. το σημαντικοτερο...αλλα υπαρχουν και παραμετροι που πρεπει να λαβουμε σοβαρα υποψιν.
αν ζεις σε διαμερισμα με κατοικησιμα διαμερισματα τριγυρω....η γνωμη μου ειναι να αποκλεισεις απο τα μεγαλα ειδη αμαζονες, μακαο, κακατουες...γιατι αν το πουλι μενει μονο του τα πρωινα και δεν ασχολουνται αλλοι μαζι του οσο εσυ δουλευεις ..τοτε θα σου στειλουν την αστυνομια!! δε μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο δυνατα μπορουν να φωναξουν τα πουλια αυτα και ποσο συχνα το κανουν οταν μενουν μονα και επιζητουν συντροφια. ουτε τα παιχνιδια θα σε σωσουν ουτε τιποτα....μονο η παρουσια σου μπορει να τα κρατησει ησυχα. φιλοξενησα καποιους μηνες μια πορτοκαλοπτερη αμαζονα...και αν και ηταν εκπληκτικο πουλι....το γνωρισε ηχητικα ολος ο συνοικισμος. 
το ιδιο θα ελεγα αν και σε λιγο μικροτερη κλιμακα για τις κονουρες....εχω τακτικες επαφες με ενα white eye και αν ειναι ολες ετσι...Ω, Θεε μου!!! 
λιγο πολυ αυτα ειχα στο μυαλο μου οταν εψαχνα παπαγαλο, αλλα ειχα αποκλεισει μικροσωμα ειδη οπως cockatiel, lovebird, budgerigar, ringneck, rosella κ.α. παρομοια...

μια ολιγομελη οικογενεια παπαγαλων που ειναι ελαχιστα γνωστη σε σχεση με αλλα ειδη ειναι τα pionus. περιλαμβανει 7 ειδη...και ξερω μονο εμενα να εχω maximillian (http://www.google.gr/search?q=pionus...w=1440&bih=783 ) και την εφη που εχει senilis (http://www.google.gr/search?q=pionus...w=1440&bih=783) . δεν ετυχε να γνωρισω αλλους κι απορω γιατι μιας και ειναι ιδανικοι παπαγαλοι για διαμερισματα. 
ειναι πουλια που εμφανισιακα φερνουν σε αμαζονες (λατινοαμερικανικα ειναι και αυτα) αλλα φημιζονται για την ησυχια τους. προσπαθω να θυμηθω ποσες μερες -ή μηπως μηνες- εχω να ακουσω την φωνη του δικου μου. εκτος απο τις λεξεις που λεει φυσικα. αν θελεις λιγο πιο μεγαλοσωμο σχετικα πτηνο λοιπον, εξυπνο, αρκετα ομορφο (το blue headed νομιζω ειναι απο τα ομορφοτερα http://www.google.gr/search?q=blue+h...w=1440&bih=783 ) θα σου ελεγα να προσπαθησεις να βρεις. σε εκτροφειο μονο μαλλον γιατι στα πετ δε νομιζω να βρεις καποιο απο τα ειδη pionus.
μετα απο 4μιση χρονια που εχω τον δικο μου....θεωρω οτι αξιζε τον κοπο να ψαξω τοσο για να  τον βρω και να τον φερω απο πολλες εκατονταδες χιλιομετρα μακρυα. σου το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα απο θεμα συμπεριφορας για ζωη σε διαμερισμα.
απο εκει και περα βεβαια παραμενουν και τα ερωτηματα που σου εθεσε ο Mitsman.

----------


## kaveiros

Γιωργο τον Μαξιμο του Παναγιωτη τον εχω δει κι εγω απο κοντα, ειναι πραγματικα εντυπωσιακος και ησυχος. Απο κει και περα ισως σου αρεσει και μια ροζελα, που ειναι σχετικα ησυχο ειδος.

----------


## daras

Ανδρεα θεωρω πως η ροζελα (ειδικα η crimson) ειναι απο τα ομορφοτερα πουλια....αλλα μαζι με τους red rumped και καποιους αλλους parakeets θα ελεγα οτι μπορει να γινουν μεν πολυ ημερα αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο διαδραστικα πουλια. προσωπικη μου γνωμη... απο μια ροζελα θα προτιμουσα πολυ περισσοτερο ενα κοκατιλ.
φυσικα ολα εξαρτωνται και απο την ιδιοσυγκρασια του πουλιου αλλα και του ιδιοκτητη...γιατι καποτε θεωρουσαν το αυτο και για τους ringneck...αλλα υπαρχουν λαμπρα παραδειγματα απολυτα διαδραστικων ατομων.

----------


## kaveiros

Τελευταια βλεπω συχνα ροζελες που ημερευουν ευκολα γι αυτο το ανεφερα :Happy:  πιστευω πλεον οτι δεν υπαρχει κανονας. Ειναι καθαρα θεμα προσωπικοτητας πουλιου και ενασχολησης. Α και ενα ακομα που δεν αναφεραμε, οι Αλεξανδρινοι. Θεωρουνται πιο ησυχοι απο ρινγκνεκ και πιο ευγενικοι χαρακτηρες. Ομως και παλι ...κανονες δεν υπαρχουν :Happy:

----------


## Εφη

Γιώργο και εγώ συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά..Η επιλογή ενός παπαγάλου εξαρτάται από πολλά πράγματα ,αφού είναι σύντροφοι με μεγάλο προσδόκιμο ζωής. Και εγώ πριν από μερικούς μήνες ψαχνόμουν αγρίως και σκεφτόμουν και εγώ ένα ζακό. Έψαξα αρκετά μέχρι που ανακάλυψα αυτήν την πανέμορφη και έξυπνη ρατσούλα ,τα pionus. Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι διαδεδομένη ως ράτσα, όμως έχω να σου πω ότι είναι αξιαγάπητα πουλιά με υπέροχο χαρακτήρα και πολύ ήσυχα.Τη δική μου την ακούω μόνο όταν σφυρίζει και περιττό να σου πω ότι λατρεύει τα χάδια. Φυσικά, όλα εξαρτώνται από την ιδιοσυγκρασία του πουλιού και το χρόνο που τους διαθέτεις. Πριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε επιλογή , σκέψου το καλά και μη βιαστείς

----------


## george45

'Εφη είδα κάποια βίντεο με τα πολύ χαδιάρικα pionus!
Ένα μάλιστα είχε τόσο αδυναμία στο αφεντικό του, που έκραζε και δυσανασχετούσε όταν πλησίαζε να τον ακουμπήσει η γυναίκα του!Μερικά μιλούσαν λίγο, η δική σου λέει κάποια λεξούλα;Κι αν γνωρίζεις σωστό εκτροφέα, στείλτον αν μπορείς σε ΠΜ!

----------


## Εφη

Γιώργο καλά έκανες και είδες βιντεάκια..και εγώ έτσι ξεκίνησα. Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις η Δάφνη μου είναι πολύ χαδιάρα και δεν επιτίθεται σε κανένα από τα μέλη της οικογένειας μου. Όταν έχει όρεξη μπορεί να την χαϊδέψει ο οποιοσδήποτε και για φωνή ούτε λόγος. Μια φορά την άκουσα να φωνάζει ,όταν φυσούσε και κοιτούσε έξω από το παράθυρο και την τρόμαξε μια σακούλα που πετούσε.Για την ώρα δεν λέει κάποια λέξη, μιμείται τα σφυρίγματα και προσπαθεί να πει το όνομα της, είναι βέβαια μικρή ακόμη (9 μηνών). Διάβασα ότι μπορούν να πουν κάποιες λέξεις και σύντομες προτάσεις ,αν ασχοληθείς μαζί τους αρκετά.Πάντως σαν ράτσα δεν είναι τόσο κτητικά όσο της Σενεγάλης ας πούμε. Είναι λίγο ζηλιάρα ,αλλά πολύ καλόβολη και δεκτική με τα άλλα πουλάκια μου. Είναι λιγάκι εγωίστρια και μπορεί να μου κρατήσει μουτράκι αν δεν την βγάλω μια ημέρα έξω. Αν θέλεις μπορείς να ψάξεις και σε ξενόγλωσσα φόρουμς ιδιοκτητών pionus για να διαβάσεις και από εκεί εντυπώσεις.Εγώ πάντως σαν ράτσα σου την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα και νομίζω ότι και ο Πάνος θα συμφωνήσει μαζί μου :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## daras

> Εγώ πάντως σαν ράτσα σου την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα και νομίζω ότι και ο Πάνος θα συμφωνήσει μαζί μου


συμφωνω, συμφωνω. ο δικος μου λεει το ονομα του ή "ελα μαξιμε"...στελνει φιλακια και κανει το τηλεφωνο, τη βρυση στο νεροχυτη και την πορτα που τριζει. σκεψου ομως οτι δεν ασχοληθηκα καθολου με το να μιλησει. ηθελα τον παπαγαλο σαν συντροφια και οχι για να με διασκεδαζει με τις λεξεις που μαθαινει. παραυτα με το να ακουει το ονομα του και να τον φωναζω να ερθει...τα εμαθε. αν επεμενα στο να μαθει κι αλλες λεξεις θα μαθαινε πιστευω κι αλλες.
το ατου των pionus οπως λεει η Εφη εγκειται στην ευγενικη και καλοβολη φυση τους.

----------


## katerinaki

Τα κοκατίλ είναι πολύ όμορφα πουλιά! Μπορούν να μάθουν διάφορα σφυρίγματα και να μιλάνε όμως με τσιριχτή φωνή! Είναι χαδιάρικα πουλιά, δένονται με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους και έχουν πολύ πλάκα! Υπάρχουν σε διάφορα χρώματα και μεταλλάξεις, όσο για τον χρόνο που πρέπει να αφιερώσεις... χρειάζεται καθημερινό καθάρισμα και αλλαγή τροφής και νερού. Πρέπει όμως να του μιλάς και να ασχολείσαι μαζί του αλλιώς θα μελαγχωλήσει!

----------


## xarris21

Κοιτα φιλε Δημητρη δεν ειμαι και ο πιο εμπειρος , αλλα ο Ζακο-african grey ειναι οτι χρειαζεσαι.Ειναι χαμηλοφωνος(οσο μπορει ενας παπαγαλος να ειναι) ειναι παιχνιδιαρης χαδιαρης κτλ . Προσεχε ομως απαιτει την αμεριστη προσοχη και χρονο σου και πανω απ'ολα σκεψου οτι ζει 60+ χρονια.Θα τον βαλεις και στην διαθηκη σου χαχαχα. Τωρα αν θελεις να πας σε ενα μικροτερο ειδος μπορεις να παρεις Caique,Ringneck  και κονουρα αμα θες απλα εχουν πολυ δυνατες φωνες. Οτι ειδος και να παρεις να θυμασαι οτι δεν θα παρεις εναν Ζακο με την προσδοκια να μιλησει γιατι του μεταδιδεις το αγχος, μπορει και να μην μιλησει ποτε. Αυτο που ισχυει ειναι οτι οση αγαπη δωσεις ο παπαγαλος θα στην επιστρεψει x2. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα και να μην σε μπερδεψα. Διαβασε στην ενοτητα ρατσες στο φορουμ,για να ενημερωθεις για τον χαρακτηρα καθε ειδους. (Κοιτα τους Caiques εχουν πολυ πλακα.)Κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη ο Ζακο ειναι ο ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ παπαγαλος

----------


## Marinaki!

αααα.....θέλω και εγώ!Έφη μου μπορείς να μου στείλεις και εμένα πμ για εκτροφέα και περίπου πόσο κάνουν αυτά τα αξιολάτρευτα pionus?  :Anim 37:

----------


## Panosfx

Τα pionus απο που τα πηρατε;Δεν εχω δει μεχρι στιγμης κανενα απο κοντα.Κι εχω γυρισει αρκετα πετ σοπς.

----------

